# Minikicker mehr Höhe, bzw. richtige Technik



## gregi780 (14. Mai 2021)

Hallo!
Ich würde gerne beim Abziehen an Wurzeln , Steinen etc. mehr Höhe erreichen. In meiner Vorstellung wäre der Bunnyhop die richtige Technik. Nun irgendwie klappt das nicht so wie ich mir das Denke.
Ich würde mich daher um Tipps dazu freuen!😀
Ich habe heute dazu 3 Videos gemacht. 2 mal über ganz kleinen Minikicker und 1 mal Bunnyhop. Danke !!!!!!


----------



## DonArcturus (14. Mai 2021)

Ich weiß nicht was du hast? Sieht doch ganz gut aus!
Höhe, besseres Timing etc. kommt alles mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. Mai 2021)

Hi Greg,

vieles sieht schon super aus! Was Du noch mehr mit einbringen musst, ist der letzte Teil der Bewegung bei dem Du das Bike noch mehr nach oben vorne reißt und das Bike mit den Beinen dabei hoch noch "in Dich reinziehst". Verschiedene Trainer:innen beschreiben es mit verschiedenen Worten, gemeint ist dies hier LINK ZU BILD

Ein Video dazu:


----------



## gregi780 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo Marc,
danke für deinen Tip. Ich werde das mal versuchen. Hast Du vielleicht auch einen Tip für das Timing an dem Minikicker? Aus dem Gefühl würde ich sagen, wenn man zu früh dran ist, dann kickt das Hinterrad mehr. Danke!


----------



## mad raven (16. Mai 2021)

gregi780 schrieb:


> Hallo Marc,
> danke für deinen Tip. Ich werde das mal versuchen. Hast Du vielleicht auch einen Tip für das Timing an dem Minikicker? Aus dem Gefühl würde ich sagen, wenn man zu früh dran ist, dann kickt das Hinterrad mehr. Danke!


Im schlimmsten Fall sinkt dein VR schon wieder wenn das HR gerade die Kante erreicht. Das müsste das von dir beschrieben Problem sein.
Gerade auf sehr kleinen Kickern finde ich das Timing aber anspruchsvoller als auf größeren.


----------



## gregi780 (16. Mai 2021)

Ja genau, so kommt es mir auch vor. Ich übe mal weiter. Vielleich verschwindet dann der Angsthase und ich geh mit mehr Impuls rann🤔


----------



## gregi780 (14. Juli 2021)

Ich hole mein Thema nochmal hervor, da ich an einer recht gut geeigneten Stelle weiter geübt habe.
Die Schräge ändert mit der Tiefe ihre Länge. Von 30cm bis ca. Radstand. Wie oben von Euch erläutert ist das Timing bei kurzen Rampen viel wichtiger und man darf schon ganz schön pushen - hätte ich nicht gedacht. Fühle mich jetzt eigentlich recht sicher damit.


----------



## mad raven (14. Juli 2021)

Das sieht doch richtig gut aus. Zwei Punkte die mir aufgefallen sind (falls du noch höher hinaus willst):

du bist glaube ich *minimal* zu früh dran
achte drauf dich zu verkannten beim Absprung, es sieht aus als verliert dein rechter Fuß kurzzeitig den Kontakt zum Pedal: Mir hilft dabei als Bild im Kopf: Pumpen - Ferse deutlich unten, Absprung - Rotation um die Pedalachse, Zehen zeigen runter, Lenker zur Hüfte
du kannst anfangs noch etwas tiefer und und weiter nach hinten für eine stärkere Manual-Bewegung
aber nicht falsch verstehen, das ist schon "jammern" auf hohem Niveau. Nur wegen der Füße würde ich aufpassen.


----------



## gregi780 (15. Juli 2021)

Danke für das Lob! 
Auf das Timing werd ich achten und ein wenig varieren und sehen was sich dabei ändert. Ferse tief- daran muß ich immer aktiv denken. Fahr schon immer Clickies - daher die Nachlässigkeit - und ich kann auch den Pedalkontakt nicht verlieren ;-)


----------



## gregi780 (1. August 2021)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu längeren Rampen (Radlänge). Wir haben ganz neu eine Jumpline am Ort und ich habe mich an einem Table versucht. In den vielen Videos im Netz gibt es widersprüchliche Aussagen. Daher meine Frage: Pusht man in die Transition und wartet dann am folgenden geraden Stück von der Rampe ab, oder pusht man später wenn das Vorderrad an der Kante ist? Gefühlt würd ich sagen, in die Transition pushen, so wie bei meinen kleinen Rampen, siehe oben.
Gefühlt waren meine ersten Versuche ok, optisch und technisch wohl eine Katastrophe ;-)
Danke Euch!


----------



## mad raven (1. August 2021)

Ich würde sagen man pusht beides. Du fängst am Übergang flat/Transition an und pusht bis das HR die Kanten verlässt.
Wird imho ab einer gewissen Länge wieder schwieriger da man die Bewegung gut timen muss. Muß ich "zu lange" pushen ist bei mir oft irgendwann die Spannung weg oder die Bewegung zu früh zu Ende.
Was mir da teilweise hilft ist schneller anfahren,  damit ich weniger Zeit habe. Dann aber mir dem Problem, dass ich gerne zu weit springe wenn das Timing passt 
Was mir bei deinen Video noch auffällt: du hast wenig Spannung in den Armen und saugst den Sprung auf. Dadurch verschenkst du auch Höhe.
Hier hilft imho zum üben das Gegenteil von meinem Tip oben: langsamer anfahren und genauer auf die Bewegung achten. Im Zweifel Mal "stiff" anzufahren und sich so raustragen lassen. (Nur zum landen wieder locker werden )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gregi780 (2. August 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Heute war es gefühlt viel besser und die Angst ist weg.
Jetzt kann ich entspannt üben.


----------



## mad raven (3. August 2021)

imho einer der schwächeren Sprünge von denen was du bis jetzt hier gezeigt hast. 

Der erste Table ist etwas weit weg um was zu dem Sprung zu sagen, darum nur zum zweiten.
Leider ist es auf dem Video schwierig zu sehen weil genau an der kritischen Stelle das Gestrüpp davor steht, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass du sehr front-lastig bist. Achte mal darauf wie schnell dein VR absinkt nachdem es die Kante verlassen hat.  Dazu  gehst du vorher kaum tief und trotzdem zeigen deine Zehen (bei gebeugten Beinen) in der Luft nach unten. Imho sollte das nur passieren wenn man wirklich aktiv raus springt (wobei der Körper dann möglichst gestreckt, aber zumindest "unter Spannung"  ist).
Und achte auf deine Blickführung. bis zum Absprung sieht die ganz gut aus. Aber danach wirkt es als kleben die Augen an der Kante zur Landung.  Weiter den Trail runter wäre die bessere Position. (mir hilft auch genau das um Weite zu generieren)

Sorry für die harte Kritik, aber das sind die Punkte die mir aufgefallen sind. Das du rüber kommst ist natürlich positiv, aber auch nichts neues für dich


----------



## gregi780 (25. August 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> imho einer der schwächeren Sprünge von denen was du bis jetzt hier gezeigt hast.
> 
> Der erste Table ist etwas weit weg um was zu dem Sprung zu sagen, darum nur zum zweiten.
> Leider ist es auf dem Video schwierig zu sehen weil genau an der kritischen Stelle das Gestrüpp davor steht, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass du sehr front-lastig bist. Achte mal darauf wie schnell dein VR absinkt nachdem es die Kante verlassen hat.  Dazu  gehst du vorher kaum tief und trotzdem zeigen deine Zehen (bei gebeugten Beinen) in der Luft nach unten. Imho sollte das nur passieren wenn man wirklich aktiv raus springt (wobei der Körper dann möglichst gestreckt, aber zumindest "unter Spannung"  ist).
> ...


Ja harte Kritik, aber ich möchte ja, daß mir geholfen wird! Also muß ich das aushalten. Danke Dir aber dafür!!!

Ich war heute nochmal üben. Auf dem Video sieht man denke ich recht gut, daß das timing nicht paßt. Ich bin viel zu früh dran
Auf dem zweiten Video finde ich das timing besser. Mad Raven, deine Analyse stimmt zu 100%. Ich versuche mal langsamer anzufahren und das Timing zu üben. 
Danke!!!!


----------



## mad raven (25. August 2021)

Dann sind meine Analyse Skills besser als meine eigene Sprungtechnik 

was mir bei den beiden Videos auffällt:
1. Video:

du hast recht, zu früh.
du saugst den Sprung auf. Lass dich mit dem Bike nach oben tragen, anstatt das Bike in dich hinein (ist nicht 100%ig richtig, aber als Denkansatz für mich hilfreich). Wenn mir das passiert ist das meistens ein Zeichen für "Angst vor der eigenen Courage"
für meinen Geschmack hängst du bei der Landung sehr weit hinten. Das hat nichts mehr mit "mehr Höhe" zu tun, aber mit sicher landen. Gestreckte Arme ziehen dich nach vorne, Darum beim Landen Korperschwerpunkt wieder Zentral.
2. Video:

ja, das Timing ist deutlich besser.
für mehr Höhe kannst du einen aggressiveren Preload machen -> mehr Rang of Motion beim Absprung
die Armstreckung nachdem das VR die Kante verlassen hat gefällt mir. Minimal länger halten damit das VR nicht absackt.
Beine länger gestreckt lassen. Es sieht fast so aus als sitzt du (kurzzeitig) auf dem Sattel beim/vorm Landen. Mit angewinkelten Beinen kann man sich schlecht abfangen.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (30. August 2021)

Ich bin auch kein sehr guter Springer, aber im ersten Video von Beitrag #14 sieht man gut das du den Sprung zu passiv angehst, dein Preload ist zu gering. Das Ziel über den Table zu kommen hast du erreicht. Höhe bekommst du nur durch harten Preload, sobald dein Vorderrad über die Kante zieht musst du dich lang machen, den Lenker an dich heranziehen, und nach kurzer Flugphase die Beine nachziehen und das Rad von dir wegdrücken und dich auf die Landung vorbereiten. Das Video von GMBN hat mir da gut geholfen.

Beim Corner-Jump sieht das schon richtig gut aus, das solltest du weiter ausbauen und auf die Tables transponieren. Ich weiß das dein Kopf zumacht, macht meiner auch. Wichtig ist dranbleiben, sich von der Seite filmen, und Technik analysieren.


----------



## Harry. (15. November 2021)

In dem Video spricht er davon, die *Federung langsamer* zu machen. Also den Rebound zu erhöhen, damit einem das Heck nicht unkontrolliert "herauskickt". Ich dachte immer es wäre geschickt, die Federung als zusätzlichen Kicker zu verwenden? Beim Manual-Impuls ist es ja auch kräfteschonend wenn einem die Federgabel nach der Kompression ein wenig hilft, das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen. 
Wenn ich BunnyHop übe (und Üben besteht aus Wiederholungen!) sehe ich zu, dass ich möglichst Kraft spare und es mir so einfach wie möglich mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nanananaMADMAN (15. November 2021)

Harry. schrieb:


> In dem Video spricht er davon, die *Federung langsamer* zu machen. Also den Rebound zu erhöhen, damit einem das Heck nicht unkontrolliert "herauskickt".


Macht meiner Ansicht nach höchstens auf glattgebügelten Jumplines Sinn, wenn ausschließlich sowas gefahren wird (an nem Slopestyle-Rad z.B.).
Im Idealfall ist der (oder zumindest mein) Dämpfer ja schon so eingestellt, dass das Heck gerade so nicht kickt aber schnell genug ist, um bei wiederholten Schlägen nicht zu versacken, vor allem wenn hauptsächlich Naturtrails mit dem ein oder anderen Sprung zwischendrin gefahren werden.


Harry. schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer es wäre geschickt, die Federung als zusätzlichen Kicker zu verwenden? Beim Manual-Impuls ist es ja auch kräfteschonend wenn einem die Federgabel nach der Kompression ein wenig hilft, das Vorderrad hoch zu bekommen.


Das ist schon auch so, Stichwort dazu ist der hier vielzitierte Preload - und wenn wir schon bei GMBN-Videos sind:





Das Fahrwerk ist dabei ein netter Helfer, die größten Fortschritte hab ich allerdings mit dem Dirtjumper gemacht (viele Wiederholung und Reduktion aufs Wesentliche oder was auch immer), die dann beim "Übertragen" aufs Fully deutlich spürbar waren.


----------

